# Architects job market in HK



## Guest

Dear All,

I would like to ask your thoughs about the job markets for architects in HK. It is my intention to move over there for many reasons, one of wichis for good employment rate and good salary (and because UK is in deep, deep s***t!)

Please, if you know something about this market, if you have any tips/advice, or if you know about a vacancy, I would appreciate your help.

thank you very much.


----------



## discoboy

abl said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to ask your thoughs about the job markets for architects in HK. It is my intention to move over there for many reasons, one of wichis for good employment rate and good salary (and because UK is in deep, deep s***t!)
> 
> Please, if you know something about this market, if you have any tips/advice, or if you know about a vacancy, I would appreciate your help.
> 
> thank you very much.


Hey me too. Did you get anywhere with this? How far did you get? Are you there yet? maybe we can share some tips?


----------



## UKArchi.Student

Hey guys, im also in the same position, almost finished my part 1 in architecture and looking to work abroad for 1 year, please let me know if you have any tips or advice.


----------



## adrianf

abl said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to ask your thoughs about the job markets for architects in HK. It is my intention to move over there for many reasons, one of wichis for good employment rate and good salary (and because UK is in deep, deep s***t!)
> 
> Please, if you know something about this market, if you have any tips/advice, or if you know about a vacancy, I would appreciate your help.
> 
> thank you very much.


Dunno if you are still after a job. I have just moved to Hong Kong (landed last night) after accepting a job offer I got in February. I am an architect, with 6 years PQE and found it pretty easy to get a senior level job. 

I found my job through jobsDB but you really have to filter out the scammers from that site. I also went through a recruitment agency who did manage to score me an interview in Beijing including flights but I wasn't around to take advantage of it. Other offers of interviews from the big international firms came in after I accepted the offer.

Salaries are pretty good here. I just took my gross UK salary, stuck an extra 10% and pretty much got what I asked for. The reality is that it is a phenomenal pay rise as income-tax is only 15%. As for outgoings, HK is pretty expensive for accommodation but everything else seems pretty cheap.

So yes, HK is a vast improvement to the economic basket case that is the UK and despite the long hours and slightly oldschool working conditions (no flexitime etc), it beats being paid to sit at your desk for doing nothing in UK.


----------



## Dorka_dolores

Adrianf,

I am going to have interview with one of the UK top architectural companies for the job position in HK.
I have soem questions allready preapred , but I struggle with the idea of salary in HK.
Currently my skills are recognized as an Architectural Asisstant with many years of experience ( 8years). I should allready be quilified but there where no time for the exam before.
I have very strong 3d visualisation skills. Actually I am professional 3d artist.

My last slary in Edin was 25k and I v been proposed 28k in London 2 yers ago.

Could you please advice?
I also do not anderstand the additional benefits they might offer for the HK position: compenssation, relocarion etc...

could you please expain a bit more of that subject?

Cheers
Dorota


----------



## adrianf

Delores

Small world, I came from Edinburgh too. 

Salaries in HK are usually talked about monthly gross terms and a few months ago, the exchange rate was 1GDP=12HKD, which meant whatever the monthly HK salary, the figure was equivalent to the UK annal salary. But now I think the exchange rate has gone down to around 11. So taking your Edinburgh salary, HKD25k will get you quite far but accommodation will probably eat into half of that straight away. 

Hays has a salary survey for Architects throughout the East Asia region and it seems like a good starting point; I dont actually know how much assistants get paid so I would go with Hay's survey. As I posted before, tax is so low that you really do get most of your monthly salary into your account but you have to set aside an amount to pay the income tax as a lump sum at the end of the tax year.

Dunno about other random compensation as I did not get an expat package and I doubt in the current economic climate that any juicy packages are on offer. One thing that is a must is medical insurance as it is serious money if you dont get it offered through your employer. 

Any PM me if you want any further info as I dont want to go into too much detail as I'm basically revealing my financial situation to the entire internet.

Hope this helps


----------



## koolkat

adrianf said:


> Dunno if you are still after a job. I have just moved to Hong Kong (landed last night) after accepting a job offer I got in February. I am an architect, with 6 years PQE and found it pretty easy to get a senior level job.
> 
> I found my job through jobsDB but you really have to filter out the scammers from that site. I also went through a recruitment agency who did manage to score me an interview in Beijing including flights but I wasn't around to take advantage of it. Other offers of interviews from the big international firms came in after I accepted the offer.
> 
> Salaries are pretty good here. I just took my gross UK salary, stuck an extra 10% and pretty much got what I asked for. The reality is that it is a phenomenal pay rise as income-tax is only 15%. As for outgoings, HK is pretty expensive for accommodation but everything else seems pretty cheap.
> 
> So yes, HK is a vast improvement to the economic basket case that is the UK and despite the long hours and slightly oldschool working conditions (no flexitime etc), it beats being paid to sit at your desk for doing nothing in UK.


Hi Gentlemen

I found my job through jobsDB but you really have to filter out the scammers from that site. I also went through a recruitment agency who did manage to score me an interview in Beijing including flights but I wasn't around to take advantage of it. Other offers of interviews from the big international firms came in after I accepted the offer.

Salaries are pretty good here. I just took my gross UK salary, stuck an extra 10% and pretty much got what I asked for. The reality is that it is a phenomenal pay rise as income-tax is only 15%. As for outgoings, HK is pretty expensive for accommodation but everything else seems pretty cheap.

So yes, HK is a vast improvement to the economic basket case that is the UK and despite the long hours and slightly oldschool working conditions (no flexitime etc), it beats being paid to sit at your desk for doing nothing in UK.[/QUOTE]


Hey wondering if you can please give me some advice on this.

Im also RIBA architect but only about a year and a bit PQE. Ive been working in Thailand for 6 months and now looking for new job. Id like to go HK, willing to go over for interviews, but all the jobs I see advertised almost ask to speak chinese, which I dont. 

Basically:
Is the language a problem?
I find large companies like Aedas never reply to your emails, probably because they get so many. I think they get a lot of people applying but are not willing to go for an interview. How do you get an interview?
Which agencies actually help?
Can you give any help on any companies and agencies there that would be interested in RIBA architect like me? 

Thanks for any help


----------

